# Sexual Questions



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi Everyone,I was joust wondering if we are allowed to talk about sexual things. I have a problem going on in my sexual life that is affecting my self esteem and making me stressed. I think it contributes to my IBS and overall stressed state of mind.Id really like to talk to someone about it....Poo Pea


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

I think lots of people talk about other problems sexual or otherwise so why not? I reckon if you're comfortable fire ahead!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I too would think it's okay. You're here for advice and we're here to listen


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Poo Pea. We're open to anything, just use discretion whenever possible and we'll do our best to give you some answers. Fire Away!


----------



## 15003 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not quite a sexual question but does anyone else not get their period because of IBS? My doctor said it was normal for me not to get my period, however I am worried because I am only 24 and I haven't had my period in 11 months. One day I would like to have children does anyone know if my irregularity or complete lack of a cycle will cause problems with concieving?


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

I never heard of that before Colleen. I'd get a second opinion. And I would have thought lack of a cycle would definitely cause problems conceiving.Go to a decent doctor and ask for a referral if you're not happy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep it can cause problems with conceiving. A lot of times no periods means you are not ovulating and no ovulation means no eggs maturing so you won't get pregnant.The stress of IBS might cause you to skip a period once in awhile, but prolonged time with no periods should be checked out by your gynecologist. Also some woman have conditions other than IBS that cause them to have typically irregular periods. Often those women need some help in concieving (hormones to make sure they ovulate, etc)Are you eating enough to maintain proper weight and body fat. If you get too skinny your periods will stop. It is the way of the body protecting itself during a famine. If you can't keep you alive, you can't take the drain of having a baby.K.


----------



## 15003 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you for the wonderful feedback. I am still pretty new to dealing with IBS. I went undiagnosed for eight months before I finally went to a doctor. When I did I had a doctor who had me do a colonoscopy and then had the worst bedside manner. He just wrote me out a prescription for Donatel Extentabs and blubbered on about some stuff while I was still half asleep! Then he left and didn't even tell me when I should come back in. So I went to go see an associate of his because my soon to be sister in law has Chrohn's disease. Now his associate has sent me to a specialist at Rush hospital who just made me feel like I had a million things wrong with me and then ordered a bunch of tests and said see you when everything is done! Anytime I have a big day or something new my IBS prevents me from doing it. I had orientation for college and I had to leave in the middle of it because I was so sick! I had read somewhere that it was normal to have abnormal periods, I figured it wasn't normal for more that a few months. I eat irregularily but I am so afraid of gaining weight that I am probably not doing my metabolism any good. I do make sure I eat yogurt or oatmeal with fiber every morning. Unfortunately, I have a lot of stress, and there is nothing I can do about that until I am finished with my degree. Again I thank you both for the comments! They reassure me that I should truly go to a gynecologist!


----------

